# Danville VA roll call



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

May 18th and 19th.  Pigs in the Park.  One of the best run contests that I have ever been too.  Anyone else going?

http://www.visitdanville.com


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Not to compete....
> 
> I am coming up very possibly to see if there are a few bottles of sauce I can snitch....
> 
> Bill



Love to have ya Bill.  And yes, you can have a little sauce but I use pork fat in it  .


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Are you thinking about comming to Danville?  If so, we cook a mean steak on friday.  Thats beef for those of you who may be allergic to pork.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 11, 2007)

ricksbbq said:
			
		

> Danville is a must do event for me. It is one of the best around and close by. See yall in a week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be nice meeting you Rick.  We will be under the My Side of the Mountain BBQ sign.  Make sure we get together for the BBQ Central Photo Op.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

ricksbbq said:
			
		

> Just look for the fat -happy and dumb one Rick



Larry's gonna be there?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2007)

Packed up an leaving in the rain.  Good luck to all who is competing this weekend.  Dont forget your orange ribbon in rememberance of  Justin .


----------



## wittdog (May 18, 2007)

Good Luck fellas..


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 18, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Packed up an leaving in the rain.  Good luck to all who is competing this weekend.  Dont forget your orange ribbon in rememberance of  Justin .



Does it always rain at VA competititons?  Good luck guys!


----------

